# New gym idiot



## gobot (Dec 18, 2013)

So there's this new dip shit at the gym I go to that I may have to kill.  Guy looks to be about my age (34), 5'10, maybe 180 (but it's a fat 180).  He wears the same white wife beater and HUGE weight lifting gloves every time he's in there.  I can easily ignore what he wears because I don't really care but how he carries himself is driving me insane.  He's a weight slammer.  You all know the guy that intentionally throws the weight on the bar to make noise.  Not a big deal if you're packing 600 on the bar but when you're slamming 10's on I'm not that impressed.  Even this I can ignore, it's tough, but I can look past it.  Problem is the guy does it with everything!  If he's doing cable flys he lets go of the handles when he's done, if he's doing bench press he PULLS THE WEIGHT TOWARDS HIMSELF after his last rep so it will slam on the bench, everything I've ever seen him use, he slams.  If all that wasn't enough he counts his reps out loud and because he has headphones in he must not realize how loud he's counting.  To add insult to injury, he flares his lats everywhere he walks.  Omg please I want to squeeze the guys head off!  I would just say something to Steve (gym owner) but the guy works out late like me so Steve isn't there.  Prison would suck but murder may be my only option.   :banghead:


----------



## srd1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ya the imaginary lat syndrome would irritate the shit out of me hate it when people flare up what they aint got fuck its retarded.....I would have to ask him if he really has to make such a spectical of his weak ass lifts no need to slam the bar when your pushing baby weight hell he may not realize hes counting so loud ....Id ask him....these moments proudly brought to you by trenabolon &#55357;&#56882;


----------



## tripletotal (Dec 18, 2013)

Not to dissuade you from killing him if that's what you really want to do, but having a chat with him about gym etiquette before you kill him might defuse you.

He clearly has at least a couple problems that you can help him out with. Nobody has ever told him he's making an ass of himself, and it's not a freaking competition.

Help him out...

I get so clear-headed when my test dose goes below 600mg/wk. Lol.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 18, 2013)

yeah just tell him what he's doing wrong and the embarrassment will kill him lol. I got one when I was 14 from a rude nobody trainer lady  that was making fun of me to her other kid clients... I was just doing the pro ifbb  stuff I saw in magazines... damn lady traumatized me haha


----------



## gobot (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah you guys are probably right.  I just wish someone of authority would set him straight instead of me though.  I don't want to be "that guy" because it seems we've all dealt with the gym asshole who thinks they need to tell everyone what they're doing wrong.  I kind of wonder where he learned it from.  I mean I've never seen anyone act the way he does so what the hell?  Oh well.  At least I only see him once a week or so.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 19, 2013)

Goooone and clip him I'm ok with it. Just make sure you do it really loudly when it;s time....T


----------



## sh00t (Dec 19, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Goooone and clip him I'm ok with it. Just make sure you do it really loudly when it;s time....T



I literally laughed out loud at this^^^^^^^
But seriously, don't kill him, prison would really fuck up your social life


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 19, 2013)

just listen to slim shady n crunk juice then handle it lol


----------



## t.c.jones (Dec 19, 2013)

I really try to keep cool when people act like that but deep down inside it drives me crazy. I might get passive aggressive. When I know he would be coming to the gym I'll eat 12 egg whites. Do some squats to warm up my bowels and crop dust da s##t outta him.:sniper: What is he gonna do throw a 10lb weight at ya?


----------



## gobot (Dec 19, 2013)

t.c.jones said:


> I really try to keep cool when people act like that but deep down inside it drives me crazy. I might get passive aggressive. When I know he would be coming to the gym I'll eat 12 egg whites. Do some squats to warm up my bowels and crop dust da s##t outta him.:sniper: What is he gonna do throw a 10lb weight at ya?



There it is!  That's the solution.  Not sure why I didn't think of that already.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 19, 2013)

t.c.jones said:


> I really try to keep cool when people act like that but deep down inside it drives me crazy. I might get passive aggressive. When I know he would be coming to the gym I'll eat 12 egg whites. Do some squats to warm up my bowels and crop dust da s##t outta him.:sniper: What is he gonna do throw a 10lb weight at ya?



Crop dust !!!!!!!!!!!! Ha ha ha ha  . Ah shit i'm laughing like a mfer... ! 
T


----------



## Populus54 (Dec 19, 2013)

Someone told me if you meet more then 2 assholes a day the third is probably you. There's plenty of dumbies out there, in and out of gyms why let them rent space in your head.


----------



## gobot (Dec 20, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> Someone told me if you meet more then 2 assholes a day the third is probably you. There's plenty of dumbies out there, in and out of gyms why let them rent space in your head.



Man I was having fun with this!  Nobody asked for a sane voice of reason.  To be honest though you're probably right.


----------



## LastChance (Dec 20, 2013)

There is a guy in my gym that comes in sporadically.  When he is there he walks laps around the gym really fast trying to look all swole up and has a pissed off look on his face.  He just does laps like that randomly.  

Some crazy people.


----------



## gobot (Dec 20, 2013)

LastChance said:


> There is a guy in my gym that comes in sporadically.  When he is there he walks laps around the gym really fast trying to look all swole up and has a pissed off look on his face.  He just does laps like that randomly.
> 
> Some crazy people.



Let me guess, he uses every piece of equipment at the same time because he circuit training and doesn't rack his own weights either?


----------



## LastChance (Dec 20, 2013)

How did you know??? lol


----------



## sh00t (Dec 21, 2013)

t.c.jones said:


> I really try to keep cool when people act like that but deep down inside it drives me crazy. I might get passive aggressive. When I know he would be coming to the gym I'll eat 12 egg whites. Do some squats to warm up my bowels and crop dust da s##t outta him.:sniper: What is he gonna do throw a 10lb weight at ya?



12 PICKLED eggs... then your flatulence is actually illegal in 37 states


----------



## drpepper2124 (Dec 21, 2013)

steve gould?


----------



## Jedew (Dec 22, 2013)

Funny people can actually be such idiots.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 23, 2013)

Turn up the ear buds louder and as you walk by mumble idiot..
This 145 lb 30 something I think from Spain racks on 6 x 45's on each side of any plate load hammer strength machine and goes at moving the weight one inch ,slam, one inch, slam
Same on any machine ..he's fukin stupid..


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 23, 2013)

I had one the other day on the leg press.  He took all the 45s in the front area and loaded them up on the upper and lower bars and then leaned up on it and talked with some dude.  Never saw him actually press the weight.  He is a fucking fat idiot.  I did not approach him, because I knew how it would go.  I ended up using 35s to bench with.  Also, wearing the same exact gray sweat suit everyday is just plain nasty.


----------



## vikingquest (Dec 23, 2013)

I think every gym has one of these.  I did see the last person to do this actually move the sled about 6", no lie.  He did about 5-7 reps and his buddy recorded him do it.  Then he just left.  All the plates still on the sled, and just walked out the door. But it did take him about 25 mins to load it up, talk,  get under it, and push a few reps out. Fucking people...


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Dec 24, 2013)

Recently I switched gyms from a hardcore gym to a YMCA to please the family. And what's been bothering the hell outta me is the older guys in the locker room naked, nuts dragging the ground. Blow drying their sacks? WTF??  Maybe I'm just modest, but damn! Use a towel to walk around and to dry your nuts.
Lol!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah Dave I use lockeroom only for pissen ..
No need to see sword fights that go on in shower.. 
I like the nude bastard after his shower in barefeet going in to  the piss room. Floor is gross.....


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 24, 2013)

So gobot, looks like you're not alone.  We've all had/have idiots where we train that irritate us, but whether you let it get in the way of what you have to do is on you.  So, crank it up, grind it out and get your work done.  He'll always be entertaining if nothing else.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nuts dragging the floor...damn the vision in my head


----------



## amateurmale (Dec 24, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Turn up the ear buds louder and as you walk by mumble idiot..
> This 145 lb 30 something I think from Spain racks on 6 x 45's on each side of any plate load hammer strength machine and goes at moving the weight one inch ,slam, one inch, slam
> Same on any machine ..he's fukin stupid..




Didn't you just start a thread claiming that you lift the same way?


----------



## amateurmale (Dec 24, 2013)

DaveWallerCB said:


> Recently I switched gyms from a hardcore gym to a YMCA to please the family. And what's been bothering the hell outta me is the older guys in the locker room naked, nuts dragging the ground. Blow drying their sacks? WTF??  Maybe I'm just modest, but damn! Use a towel to walk around and to dry your nuts.
> Lol!



You mean like this?


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Dec 24, 2013)

Yup amatuermale that about sums it up!


----------



## gobot (Dec 25, 2013)

It's nice to know my gym isnt the only one that has one of these guys!


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 27, 2013)

gobot said:


> Yeah you guys are probably right.  *I just wish someone of authority would set him straight instead of me though.*  I don't want to be "that guy" because it seems we've all dealt with the gym asshole who thinks they need to tell everyone what they're doing wrong.  I kind of wonder where he learned it from.  I mean I've never seen anyone act the way he does so what the hell?  Oh well.  At least I only see him once a week or so.



Good luck with the "gym authority's" setting him straight. If your gym is similar to mine, they let their members get away with anything. It's honestly ridiculous.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 2, 2014)

gobot said:


> So there's this new dip shit at the gym I go to that I may have to kill.  Guy looks to be about my age (34), 5'10, maybe 180 (but it's a fat 180).  He wears the same white wife beater and HUGE weight lifting gloves every time he's in there.  I can easily ignore what he wears because I don't really care but how he carries himself is driving me insane.  He's a weight slammer.  You all know the guy that intentionally throws the weight on the bar to make noise.  Not a big deal if you're packing 600 on the bar but when you're slamming 10's on I'm not that impressed.  Even this I can ignore, it's tough, but I can look past it.  Problem is the guy does it with everything!  If he's doing cable flys he lets go of the handles when he's done, if he's doing bench press he PULLS THE WEIGHT TOWARDS HIMSELF after his last rep so it will slam on the bench, everything I've ever seen him use, he slams.  If all that wasn't enough he counts his reps out loud and because he has headphones in he must not realize how loud he's counting.  To add insult to injury, he flares his lats everywhere he walks.  Omg please I want to squeeze the guys head off!  I would just say something to Steve (gym owner) but the guy works out late like me so Steve isn't there.  Prison would suck but murder may be my only option.   :banghead:



HAHA dude thats me!! Thats awesome we go to the same gym! Can i get you to spot me tomorow when im doin my pull ups?


----------



## tri-terror (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't see a problem with you calmly approaching him and just asking him if he could tone it down a bit.  No telling how he will react but most people would be more embarrassed than anything...

The other option is to wait until you think he's at his max weight on bench or something and then ask him how many sets he has left.  See if you can work in with him because you want to warm up lol.


----------



## psych (Jan 2, 2014)

Kill um....then harvest his organs for "supplement" money.   


DISCLAIMER: THIS IS A JOKE


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 3, 2014)

walk up behind him . Each time he starts a set start talking at 140dbs 2 feet in back of him. If he asks why you are talking so loud tell him(at 160dbs) it;s cuz you are going deaf from some stain taster slamming plates needlessly.
I would fix it if I was there . Promise.... T


----------



## gobot (Jan 6, 2014)

psych said:


> Kill um....then harvest his organs for "supplement" money.
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: THIS IS A JOKE



Lol :headbang:


----------

